

Java Debugger – The Definitive List of Tools - javinpaul
http://www.takipiblog.com/2013/12/03/java-debugger-the-definitive-list-of-tools/

======
heapster
> Main tools: In this category two tools lead the pack today - Eclipse and
> NetBeans.

NetBeans? Seriously?! Where's IntelliJ IDEA? Does IntelliJ have a different
way of debugging? I believe it's much more popular than NetBeans

~~~
peeters
Last I checked, IDEA is the most feature rich of the three debuggers as well.
Besides normal support for breaking when a condition is true, you can instead
set a breakpoint to log an expression (basically allowing you to do custom
printlns without recompiling your code), setting dependent breakpoints (i.e.
only activate this breakpoint after this other breakpoint has been hit; very
useful for high-traffic areas of code), etc.

~~~
AlisdairO
> (i.e. only activate this breakpoint after this other breakpoint has been
> hit; very useful for high-traffic areas of code)

Wow, seeing that just completely sold me. I've been wanting that in eclipse
for ages. Pity I won't be able to use it for work-work, just home-work :-)

~~~
mritun
Why not? Personal licence allows you to use it for work-work.

~~~
AlisdairO
Eclipse is very much the standard where I work - changing off it would be a
lot more hassle than I have time for unfortunately.

------
_JamesA_
There's no mention of YourKit[1] or jProfiler[2].

I'd really like to see an up to date in-depth comparison of those two tools
including their respective licensing costs.

[1]: [http://yourkit.com/](http://yourkit.com/)

[2]: [http://www.ej-
technologies.com/products/jprofiler/overview.h...](http://www.ej-
technologies.com/products/jprofiler/overview.html)

~~~
radd9er
I am using yourkit (java swing apps) and finding it very powerful and useful
in finding memory leaks, tracking down tough bugs. Which do you prefer? What
type of apps to you develop? Im curious about profiling android apps, havent
looked into if this is possible with yourkit.

~~~
_JamesA_
I've heard great things about YourKit but their web presence is amateurish.

The jProfiler site seems much more professional and informative. I can't help
but wonder if that extends to the product and support as well.

The pricing, at least for single per-seat licensing, is almost identical.

I primarily develop server side applications and would really like to get a
better insight into how that code is performing.

All of the reviews I have seen are pretty old and it seems both products have
been heavily updated recently.

Why did you choose YourKit? Have you compared it with jProfiler?

------
mavelikara
WARN: Advertisement by tool vendor.

